# 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell



## Porn Player

Time to look ahead.

Pre-draft workouts begin today, here is a list of particpants;


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

I will be interested in hearing how Jerian Grant, Hollis-Jefferson and Anderson perform. They are all ranked around our pick, so they are realistic options.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



> The Toronto Raptors officially kicked off their pre-draft workouts on Wednesday with a morning session at Air Canada Centre. Jerian Grant (Notre Dame), Rondae Hollis-Jefferson (Arizona), Maurice Walker (Minnesota), Justin Anderson (Virginia), Chavaughn Lewis (Marist) and Dallin Bachynski (Utah) were the six prospects participating.
> 
> The energy was high as the session broke down into three-on-three, two-on-two and one-on-one drills. Hollis-Jefferson and Anderson especially kept the practice court audience’s attention as they engaged in friendly trash talk.
> 
> “[Today was] competitive,” Anderson said. “We had Hollis-Jefferson, Jerian Grant and I, three guards who were really competing. We wanted to win every time. It may not have been as physical [as a previous workout in Boston], but it was a bunch of guards who can really get after it. Hollis-Jefferson with his defensive ability, Jerian and I and our ability to score and defend, I think it was a phenomenal workout.”
> 
> Hollis-Jefferson and Anderson have been matched up repeatedly during their pre-draft workouts and have gotten to know each other well. While it’s good to see a familiar face when arriving at the next stop, it’s all about business when the ball goes up.
> 
> “At the end of the day this is our job, this is what we are trying to become great at,” Hollis-Jefferson said. “There are no friends on the basketball court at the end of the day. You can joke buddy-buddy, haha, after you get off the court but on it there’s definitely a rivalry.”
> 
> Known for his defensive ability, Hollis-Jefferson was asked whether he gets amped up to work out for teams with defensive-minded coaches. It didn’t take long for him to shoot down the notion of seeking out extra motivation going into a workout.
> 
> “I think if you get up because you have a great defensive coach or you get up because you are playing for a coach who likes scoring, then you are weak,” he said. “I think no matter what position you are in, you should be up. I feel like I’m up all the time.”


Full Article

I can't help but be impressed with Hollis-Jefferson and his attitude. Big body, good athleticsim, sees the floor and can make a pass, and finally, he plays defense.


----------



## ATLien

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

RHJ's jumpshot must be atrocious or he would be a lottery pick, but that is something that can always be taught


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

I can see us making some trades on draft night. Chances are we won't be picking 20th.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*


----------



## -James-

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

Justin Anderson is my guy at 20


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



-James- said:


> Justin Anderson is my guy at 20


Why? I don't know much about this draft class if I am honest.


----------



## -James-

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

He's an upperclassman so I feel like he'll be able to contribute right away. He comes from that Virginia defense and generally performed well on that end. He has a great body and tested very well athletically.

If his jump shot continues to improve I think he checks all the boxes to be the 3 and D wing that we desperately need to pair with DeRozan and the value works at 20. Even if his upside is considered somewhat limited by some of these draft sites, I think the fit makes him worthy of the pick.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

Toronto Raptors brought in Rashad Vaughn, Christian Wood, Norman Powell, Darion Atkins, Duje Dukan and Michale Kyser for a workout yesterday.

Vaughn looks nice from what I have seen, the kid can really score. He's could be a bigger version of Lou Will for us, but obviously, these 'score first' talents come with big bust potential (ala Austin Rivers). 

Bruno, Bebe, DeAndre Daniels and Canadians Sim Bhullar/Myck Kabongo were also in attendance.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

Also, knowing what the heck Masai is going to do is downright impossible. I'll never forget the 'what the fuck' moment when I saw we drafted Bruno.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Porn Player said:


> Also, knowing what the heck Masai is going to do is downright impossible. I'll never forget the 'what the fuck' moment when I saw we drafted Bruno.


What's going on with Bruno? Hadn't heard much about him lately.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



RollWithEm said:


> What's going on with Bruno? Hadn't heard much about him lately.


We're still teaching him how to play basketball. In terms of improvements, nothing has been leaked. 

The most news that I have is that he's grown a mini-fro, ala Shumpert.

He's part of our Summer League roster, so hopefully we get the chance to see him on the court.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

More workouts today


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

I'd like to secure a PF that would compliment JV in the upcoming draft. 

I think that man is Kevon Looney.


----------



## Bogg

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

So, since there doesn't seem to be a better thread for this - any indication on what your front office plans to do in light of the playoff flame-out? Are they looking to retool and take another stab at things in a soft Atlantic Division, or have their been indications they may try to turn some of their main pieces (read: Lowry and Derozan) into lottery picks and rebuild from scratch?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

what about bobby portis


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Junkyard Dog13 said:


> what about bobby portis


How is he defending the PnR? 

I've heard he lacks top level athleticism and doesn't have a post game to speak of. I don't mind if our PF isn't an elite rim protector, I think JV has potential in that area, but we definitely need him to have the agility and IQ to defend the PnR. 

I can't really find any in game action of him. From the workouts, he reminds me of Bosh.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Bogg said:


> So, since there doesn't seem to be a better thread for this - any indication on what your front office plans to do in light of the playoff flame-out? Are they looking to retool and take another stab at things in a soft Atlantic Division, or have their been indications they may try to turn some of their main pieces (read: Lowry and Derozan) into lottery picks and rebuild from scratch?


No real indication either way. Changes will be made, but we're not sure how large they may be. Masai isn't scared to move one of the big three (DeMar, Lowry or JV), so I am keeping my eyes peeled and nose to the ground. 

Masai has an uncanny ability to keep his cards close to his chest. It's always a mystery until it happens.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

Only 2 and a half days to go. Where is everyone at with the 20th pick?

@ozzzymandius @seifer0406 @scdn @-James- @Junkyard Dog13 @c_dog @Knick Killer


----------



## Bogg

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Porn Player said:


> No real indication either way. Changes will be made, but we're not sure how large they may be. Masai isn't scared to move one of the big three (DeMar, Lowry or JV), so I am keeping my eyes peeled and nose to the ground.
> 
> Masai has an uncanny ability to keep his cards close to his chest. It's always a mystery until it happens.


Supposedly Sacramento's looking for a point guard and wants to unload their pick in the process. Would something built around Lowry for the 6th get it done for you? Would you move Derozan for a late lottery pick - say, something like Derozan, plus maybe the 20th pick, for the 10th pick from Miami and the Chalmers/Birdman contracts? Rebuild around picks 6, 10, and JV?


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Bogg said:


> Supposedly Sacramento's looking for a point guard and wants to unload their pick in the process. Would something built around Lowry for the 6th get it done for you? Would you move Derozan for a late lottery pick - say, something like Derozan, plus maybe the 20th pick, for the 10th pick from Miami and the Chalmers/Birdman contracts? Rebuild around picks 6, 10, and JV?


I'd probably move Lowry for 6, then we can put Winslow next to DeRozan. I'd then try and move Vasquez for a more defensive minded PG. 

Draft a PF with 20 and try and move the background pieces around to help improve our situation. 

I don't think we need wholesale changes, I think we just need to make one larger move, then follow it with a few chess pieces. 

I'd prefer to keep DeRozan, that kid is committed to improving.


----------



## Bogg

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Porn Player said:


> I'd probably move Lowry for 6, then we can put Winslow next to DeRozan. I'd then try and move Vasquez for a more defensive minded PG.
> 
> Draft a PF with 20 and try and move the background pieces around to help improve our situation.
> 
> I don't think we need wholesale changes, I think we just need to make one larger move, then follow it with a few chess pieces.
> 
> I'd prefer to keep DeRozan, that kid is committed to improving.


So...say, Lowry for 6, draft Winslow, draft whichever of Portis/Lyles/Looney is still there at 20, sign Pat Beverly, and shuffle some supporting cast pieces around to better compliment the team's core?


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Bogg said:


> So...say, Lowry for 6, draft Winslow, draft whichever of Portis/Lyles/Looney is still there at 20, sign Pat Beverly, and shuffle some supporting cast pieces around to better compliment the team's core?


Pat Beverley is the exact piece I was thinking of, that's spooky. GV has come out and said that Houston has expressed an interest in him, opening up the possibility of a sign and trade with the Rockets for Beverley. 

So yes, you're right with my plan. What do you think? Does it make us better?


----------



## Bogg

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Porn Player said:


> Pat Beverley is the exact piece I was thinking of, that's spooky. GV has come out and said that Houston has expressed an interest in him, opening up the possibility of a sign and trade with the Rockets for Beverley.
> 
> So yes, you're right with my plan. What do you think? Does it make us better?


I don't know that Winslow, with his limited offensive skill-set, would be the right guy to cap off a Beverly/Derozan permiter grouping - Stanley Johnson might be a better fit there. I'd even go so far as to say that they should be pursuing that Heat deal for the 10th pick, take whichever swing-for-the-fences option among Hezonja/Mudiay/Porzingas is still there at 6, and hope one of Winslow/Johnson falls to 10. 

I mean, Derozan's not old - he's turning 26 this summer - but I feel like if the Raptors are moving Lowry they should tear the whole thing down and start fresh.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Bogg said:


> I don't know that Winslow, with his limited offensive skill-set, would be the right guy to cap off a Beverly/Derozan permiter grouping - Stanley Johnson might be a better fit there. I'd even go so far as to say that they should be pursuing that Heat deal for the 10th pick, take whichever swing-for-the-fences option among Hezonja/Mudiay/Porzingas is still there at 6, and hope one of Winslow/Johnson falls to 10.
> 
> I mean, Derozan's not old - he's turning 26 this summer - but I feel like if the Raptors are moving Lowry they should tear the whole thing down and start fresh.


I'm happy either way, we need a fresh impetus into the starting line up, that much is clear. 

DeRozan must have more value that the 10th pick in the draft, perhaps if we were getting more I would be more interested in moving him.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

Stole this post. 

It's a list of players that we've brought in for workouts for the 20th pick. Those in bold are first round picks around our draft area. Those in italics are players slated in the second round. The rest may or may not get drafted and could be a part of our summer league team.

*Jerian Grant*
Chavaughn Lewis
*Rondae Hollis-Jefferson
Justin Anderson*
Maurice Walker
Dallin Bachynski
_Norman Powell_
*Rashad Vaughn*
Duje Dukan
_Christian Wood
Michale Kyser (X2)_
Darion Atkins
*Delon Wright*
Jabril Trawick
*Kevon Looney*
_Cliff Alexander_
*Montrezl Harrell
Terry Rozier
R.J. Hunter*
Phil Greene IV
_J.P. Tokoto_
Tekele Cotton
Jarekious Bradley
_Richaun Holmes_
Stefan Nastic
_Dakari Johnson_


----------



## Bogg

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Porn Player said:


> DeRozan must have more value that the 10th pick in the draft, perhaps if we were getting more I would be more interested in moving him.


Eh......I don't know. The 10th pick, in a draft where that's still pretty solidly in the second tier of players, a year ahead of where Toronto has their own pick and the lower of NY/Denver, isn't bad value. I don't think anyone around the league looks at him as a franchise piece.


----------



## scdn

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

I don't think they will tear it down a year before hosting the ASG.


----------



## scdn

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

I unfortunately do not have a pulse on a lot of the prospects. But from what I've read I wouldn't mind Looney.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



> “If a player is being picked 20th – I hate to say it like this – there’s something they lack,” said Toronto general manager Masai Ujiri.


I'm not sure we stay at 20.



> “I think we got complacent a little bit. I think I messed up a little bit. Not a little bit, a lot,” Ujiri said. “Maybe with the composition of the team. How we played, and the types of players we had playing around each other.”


Furthermore, I think we could be looking at an explosive offseason for the franchise, starting Thursday.


----------



## RollWithEm

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613683631157047296


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Porn Player said:


> Only 2 and a half days to go. Where is everyone at with the 20th pick?
> 
> Yeah ... My problem is that I don't know or follow any of the prospects as they're coming up through the ranks and playing in different areas. So I can't add much here on this... Now with the Bruno and the other D league players coming into Mississauga I might have some more input next season!! I'm soooo stoked about that!!!


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

I just want to go on record and say that Mudiay is going to be the best player from this draft. 

I'm going to say a small prayer that we can move Lowry for a Top 4 pick and select him. 

WCS, Stanley Johnson, Winslow, RHJ, Jerian Grant, Kevon Looney and Kelly Oubre are others I would like to see in a Raptors jersey.


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

with what I've read I would be shocked and disappointed if we picked 20th. I'm expecting big things on draft night.

I don't think Lowry will be moved. If anyone's moving it'll be either DeRozan or Jonas. I just don't think Lowry has much value and moving him would do very little for us.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



seifer0406 said:


> I don't think Lowry will be moved. If anyone's moving it'll be either DeRozan or Jonas. I just don't think Lowry has much value and moving him would do very little for us.


I completely disagree. 

Out of the three, Lowry would be the first to be moved. He was an All-Star last year, of course he has value. 

This draft has me really excited, I won't be able to sleep this evening.


----------



## -James-

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Porn Player said:


> *I just want to go on record and say that Mudiay is going to be the best player from this draft. *
> 
> I'm going to say a small prayer that we can move Lowry for a Top 4 pick and select him.
> 
> WCS, Stanley Johnson, Winslow, RHJ, Jerian Grant, Kevon Looney and Kelly Oubre are others I would like to see in a Raptors jersey.


I actually agree with you, so I will take this opportunity to do so as well.

It would probably take Lowry+20 to get the pick though, if not more, but if Mudiay or Russell are there I would probably want it done.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



-James- said:


> I actually agree with you, so I will take this opportunity to do so as well.
> 
> It would probably take Lowry+20 to get the pick though, if not more, but if Mudiay or Russell are there I would probably want it done.


If I wake up and we have Mudiay, I will go straight to the pub to celebrate.


----------



## -James-

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*



Porn Player said:


> If I wake up and we have Mudiay, I will go straight to the pub to celebrate.


I would go tonight, my friend. Lowry+20 feels like not enough for the third or fourth pick and adding say Ross feels like too much, but I would go fucking nuts if Masai figures something out. Oh to dream...


----------



## ozzzymandius

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

Sooo ... after trading Vasques today .... 
http://www.thestar.com/sports/rapto...z-to-bucks-for-pick-future-first-rounder.html


We picked Delon Wright ...PG 6'5, 190lbs

http://www.nba.com/draft/2015/prospects/delon_wright?ls=iref:nba:draft:tracker

Strengths
Stat sheet stuffer (racks up assists, rebounds, steals, blocks)
Shoots a high percentage from the field
Big-time competitor
Great teammate
Great size for his position

Weaknesses
Needs to continue working on his perimeter shot
Has to gain strength and bulk

NBA projection: Wright has been projected as a first-round pick, and those who know him best believe he’ll be a significant contributor in the NBA after he adds some strength and size and a bit more consistency to his perimeter shot.

Pretty interesting move. I Like IT !!!


----------



## -James-

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

I'm not going to pretend that I know much about this guy, but from what they say he sounds like a solid third guard that could play with either Lowry or DeRozan. Not bad value for the 20th pick though I'd have preferred Anderson as the wing to finally compliment DeRozan.


----------



## seifer0406

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

well, it looks like another first round exit for us next year if trading Vasquez is the biggest move we make this off season.

I don't know much about Wright but reading his profile his skillset does fill one of our needs, perimeter defense.


----------



## Porn Player

*re: 2015 Draft | Raps pick Delon Wright & Norman Powell*

It seems to be a running theme that the guy we are targeting, gets selected right before our pick. 

I need to do more research on Wright, but at 6-5, he's a big PG.


----------



## Porn Player

Ok, so I've done some scouting. I'm actually impressed with both guys. Defense first, so Masai is giving Casey the players he's always coveted, and the players we clearly need. 

I'm a big fan of pesky defenders and this kid looks like a nightmare to play against. Looks to be very smart with the ball in his hands and excellent in the PnR, great news for Valanciunas. Offensively, reminds me of Shaun Livingston with his craft.


----------



## Porn Player

Does he miss a shot in this workout? His body, footwork and shooting mechanics all look very good. He worked harder in this breakdown than most of the others I have watched. Biggest strength looks to be his physique and explosiveness, this kid can get up. Main area of concern, his dribble looks weak at this point. 








> Started all 36 games … led UCLA in scoring with 16.4 points per game, the sixth-highest average in the Pac-12 Conference … also recorded 4.7 rebounds, 2.1 assists and 1.8 steals in 34.6 minutes per game … captured first-team All-Pac-12 honors and was named an honorable mention selection on the All-Pac-12 Defensive Team for the second straight year


Link


----------



## scdn

I think the draft went well. I didn't think much would happen. This draft didn't really have any elite talent I don't think. Some very good players, but not best at their respective positions talent. Trading Lowry or Derozan for any of the players in this draft would be lateral at best. Might as well keep the playoff streak going. Continue to cultivate a winning culture.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

anyone have an idea why we passed on bobby portis, a well sized pf at 6"11 240 some compared to monroe, would of given us the rebound and low post threat we need to replace amir and we could of made us a balanced team that would cut down the run n gun to a more half court where there would be some balance.
Vasq at times was just to streaky and a 9 mill to much, i rather pay 7-8 to lou over 3 years who knows maybe we will make a run at love or monroe


----------



## ozzzymandius

Who knows .... With ears to the ground, Ujiri might have another PF in mind. Same play at several positions, release the current player (Vasquez, Amir, Ross) then sign/trade a better fitting piece. He's got time and cap space to work with so let's see ....


----------



## Porn Player

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> anyone have an idea why we passed on bobby portis, a well sized pf at 6"11 240 some compared to monroe, would of given us the rebound and low post threat we need to replace amir and we could of made us a balanced team that would cut down the run n gun to a more half court where there would be some balance.


Portis isn't a great defender, he also doesn't rebound on the defensive end at the rate he should. Those are huge holes for a big man, especially one that we need to play next to Valanciunas. 

I like Wright. I really like Powell. 

We're going to be able to play defense and have guys on the court that aren't afraid to attack the rim. Our team was full of weakness last year, we seem to be addressing that.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Sooo Ujiri and the Raps have decided to hold talks and target Aldrige. Now I don't expect we'll get him, nor do I like that we'll have to get rid of LouWills in a salary dump to get him (I'm ok with losing Amir.. He's been a fantastic ambassador for the city but we all need to move on) but what raises my eyebrows is the fact that we're swinging for the fences here!! Full tilt home run NOW!! You gotta like that and what Ujiri might also be planning when this doesn't work out ;-) 

http://i.tsn.ca/story/?id=548234


----------



## scdn

Aldridge would be good in the sense that he is a scorer in the post that we lacked. However it might stunt Jonas' development and continue to not feed him.. But I like trying to win.


----------



## -James-

If we can get Aldridge, unlikely as it might be, Jonas' development takes a total backseat. If Jonas can be a big body to plug the paint on defense he's doing his job. This team still can't shoot though, which will continue to be a big time detriment.


----------

